# Tropiflora



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Don' t forget Troiflora is havibg its spring sale Saturday and sunday April 5th and 6th. Come out and see Antone and me. He is doing the important stuff and I will be directing traffic.

Bill


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I made it out there this morning. Grabbed a couple orchids and a few broms. Talked to Antone about some cool stuff he's working on.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Bill, I'll be there with Dev after we run by Michael's Broms.


----------

